# Köder für brandungsangeln auf plattfisch?



## Nils-m- (7. Januar 2014)

Hi, 

Fahr bald auf die Insel Ameland...dort möchte ich von einem abgelegenen strand auf plattfische angeln....aber ich möchte keine wattwürmer suchen und keine gefrorenen fische vom markt holen. Was kann ich denn noch als köder nehmen?? Vielleicht tauwurm oder rotfeder fetzen??

Montage is bei mir recht einfach: laufblei 90gr -> stopper-> meereswirbel->selbst gebundener karpfenhaken gr 6 

Ps: hab noch nie vorher vom strand aus geangelt


Lg Nils


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Köder für brandungsangeln auf plattfisch?*

Wattwürmer, Seeringelwürmer und Heringsfetzen sind gute Köder.  Krabbenfleisch geht auch, allerdings nur in Häfen an leichten Montagen.

Sowas sollte man dabei haben, sonst kann man die Rute auch gleich zu Hause lassen. Tauwurm und Fetzen vom Rotauge kann man vergessen.

Die Nordsee ist allgemein recht flach und nicht mit der Ostsee zu vergleichen. Zum Brandungsangeln braucht man dann entsprechendes Gerät. Ich denke nicht das ein kleines Laufblei reichen wird. Zur Sicherheit würde ich schon Bleie (Birnenblei, Krallenblei) mit etwa 200g mitnehmen. Ansonsten wäre es besser an Häfen / Molen zu angeln. Würde auch dann mit Paternoster angeln und nicht mit Einzelhaken.


----------



## Stulle (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Köder für brandungsangeln auf plattfisch?*

Gr. 6 finde ich auch büschen klein das kleinste was ich nehme sind wurmhaken Größe 1/0 ich angel aber auch meist in der ostsee

send via mobil


----------



## Flux 66 (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Köder für brandungsangeln auf plattfisch?*

Also erstmal Hallo. 
Ich angel zwar nicht heufig auf Plttfisch (nur wenn nix anderes beißt)weiß aber ganz gute Methoden.
Aber zu erst mal mit wie vielen Ruten wirst du angeln. ;+
Muschelfleisch leicht gekocht  ist ein spitze Köder. Ein zupfen nach den anderen hab ich damit.


----------



## Nils-m- (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Köder für brandungsangeln auf plattfisch?*

Hi,
Ich möchte nur mit 2 angeln angeln.
Ich habe mir auch grade ein fettes 224 gr blei gekauft.Dies ist aber kein Krallenblei und auch kein Birnenblei, sondern so ein blei in tropfenform, mit mehreren "noppen" drauf. Ich hoffe das geht auch Ein paternoster system hatter der angelladen zur zeit nicht.
Kann man denn vielleicht diese nordsee garnelen, welche es dort im überfluss gibt als köder verwenden? 
Ps: meine beiden ruten sind nur 2.70m lang...ich hoffe das ist nicht schlimm


LG Nils


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Köder für brandungsangeln auf plattfisch?*

Krabbenfleisch (Garnele) geht auch, aber die fliegen schnell vom Haken. Zum Brandungsangeln sind die Ruten viel zu kurz...muss schon um die 4m sein.


----------



## Flux 66 (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Köder für brandungsangeln auf plattfisch?*

Garnelen kann ich dir nicht empfehlen. Da will kaum was drauf beißen aber probieren geht über studieren. Die Angeln sind ein bisschen kurz , wenn mal richtig Brandung ist. Da sieht alles nach einen biss aus.  Deshalb würde ich dir empfehlen eine Rute ab und zu in die Hand zu nehmen und immer wenn es zupft , kurz und hart Anschlag dann wieder Ligen lassen. Erst wenn etwas richtig zappelt einholen oder zur Köder Kontrolle. So sollten ein paar Platten beißen. #:


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Köder für brandungsangeln auf plattfisch?*

HAst du keine schwere Feeder Rute?

Falls nicht, würde ich mir die Anschaffung sowieso überlegen, da sie vielseitig einsetzbar ist, auch in Hamminkeln ;-)


----------



## Nils-m- (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Köder für brandungsangeln auf plattfisch?*

Hi,
Ne ich wollte mit jetzt eigendlich nicht noch eine extra angel dafür anschaffen
....aber ich hab mir jetzt selber ein paternostersystem gebunden...vor jedem haken habe ich würfel aus knallig gelben gummi aufgezogen....das soll die platten anlocken...ich hab 2 von diesen angeln  (power wave boat 100-250gr wurfgewicht von silverman) die sollten extrem billig sein weil grade das taschengeld ein bisschen knapp war. Gibt es vielleicht wattwürmer im angelladen dort auf ameland zu kaufen??

LG Nils


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Köder für brandungsangeln auf plattfisch?*

Garnelen sind super Köder auf Butt in der Nordsee, besonders zur kalten Jahreszeit. Als ich noch regelmäßig da oben angeln war fing ich damit immer deutlich mehr als mit Wattwurm.

Was auch gut geht sind selbstleuchtende Perlen am Paternoster. Würde an deiner Stelle in Häfen oder so angeln. Glaube in der Brandung direkt macht das mit den Ruten keinen Sinn. Ob es Würmer zu kaufen gibt weiss ich nicht. Allgemein ist es immer schwierig, da viele Teile der Nordsee unter Schutz stehen und ein gewerblicher Verkauf von Wattwürmern aus der Region verboten ist (sammeln darf man aber) Ob da vor Ort was unter Schutz steht weiss ich aber nicht. Findet man aber sicher bei googel raus.


----------



## maflomi01 (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Köder für brandungsangeln auf plattfisch?*

Selber Sammeln ist angesagt schont nicht nur den Geldbeutel sondern gibt auch Schmalz in den Armen ( vor allem wenn du gräbst ).
 Dein Blei kannst du natürlich nutzen es ist sogar dafür gedacht ( es ist ein Blei für Sandigen Grund ).
 Würde dir auch raten im Hafen oder von einer Mole zu Angeln, weil du da nicht so weit werfen brauchst .
 Orientiere dich auch am Tidenkalender oder frag im angelladen nach wie und wann die beiß Zeiten sind.
 Wichtig!!!!!!!! Schaue dir unbedingt das Bild vom Petermänchen an oder nimm am besten gleich ein Bild von dem Fisch mit zum Angeln , der kann dir das nächste halbe Jahr verderben mußt mal nach Googlen bei Wiki wird es am besten beschrieben


----------

